# 

## witu102

Witam,
podczas planowania oświetlenia kuchni i przedpokoju wpadłem na pomysł rozwiązania tej sprawy w następujący sposób:
-jest jasno możemy włączyć oświetlenie (halogen lub LED) na 100% jasności przyciskiem chwilowym
-jest ciemno wchodzimy do domu/kuchni oświetlenie zapala się na powiedzmy 30% mocy, ale po przyciśnięciu wspomnianego przycisku dzwonkowego zapala się na 100%
-jest ciemno, idziemy do łazienki lub po coś do lodówki w nocy  :smile:  oświetlenie zapala się na 30% mocy i gaśnie po 2-3 minutach

Znalazłem czujnik ruchu do zabudowy pod ramkę od Ospela w ludzkiej cenie:
http://www.dobregniazdka.pl/asortyme...-impresja/2182
spełnia on praktycz nie wszystkie wymagania łącznie z regulacja natężenia światła aby zadziałał, regulacją czasu itd.. ale nie wiem jak rozwiązać sprawę z tym ściemnianiem...
myślałem o tym, ażeby zrobić dwa obwody jeden połączony czujnik ruchu->ściemniacz ustawiony na 30%->oświetlenie oraz łącznik chwilowy->przekaźnik bistabilny->oświetlenie
Co się stanie gdy czujnik wykryje ruch w momencie zapalonego światła?
Ale czy nie ma jakiegoś urządzenia (na schemacie zaznaczonego "?") które pozwoliło by realizować wymagane funkcje?
Byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś pomysły :smile: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
 :smile:

----------


## witu102

nikt nie ma pomysłu? :sad:

----------


## pawgar

Witaj
Też się zastanawiałem nad tym zagadnieniem. Dziecko rano wchodzi do kuchni i pierwsze co to prosi żeby zgasić światło bo je razi po oczkach.

Nna stronie http://www.fif.com.pl/produkt/26/247 masz przekaźnik bistabilny BIS-411.
Poniżej narysowałem schemat jak go podłączyć.




Czyli tak, wchodzisz nocą do kuchni, łapie cię czujka ruchu i włącza światło ustawione ściemniaczem na 30%.
Dziecko szczęśliwe, nikogo nie razi po oczach. Wychodzisz z kuchni, światło samo się wyłącza zgodnie z ustawieniem czasowym ustawionym na czujce ruchu.

Gdy naciśniesz przycisk, przekaźnik przełącza się w drugi obieg, tzn. bezpośrednio załącza światło z pełną mocą. Gdy znów naciśniesz przycisk, przekaźnik, ponownie przełącza w stan czujnika ruchu ze ściemniaczem i gdy wykryje ruch, ponownie załączy światło z mocą 30%. 

Zwróć jedynie uwagę aby czujnik ruchu był jednocześnie zintegrowany z czujnikiem zmierzchowym. Gdyby tak nie było musisz dać jeszcze zmierzchowy aby światło nie paliło się w ciągu dnia po wykryciu ruchu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## witu102

czujnik ma funkcję bodaj noc czyli załącza się gdy oświetlenie poniżej ilus tam luxów :smile: 
wielkie dzięki za pomysł :smile:

----------


## robertsz

Ja mam garść pomysłów, tylko pogubiłem się w Waszej koncepcji  :wink: 
Ustalcie jedną wersję, albo dwie i podam rozwiązanie.

----------


## witu102

hmm moja koncepcja polega na tym, że jak jest jasno wchodzę do kuchni i mam ochotę zapalić światło to robię to przyciskiem i lampy zapalają się na 100% mocy, czujka nie reaguje na moją obecność, gdy jest ciemno wchodzę do kuchni, łapie mnie czujka i zapala lampy na 30% po czym gasi je jak wyjdę (np po 15 sek), ale gdy w nocy chcę zapalić na 100% to naciskam klawisz i zapala mi się na 100% (gdy wychodzę to gaszę przyciskiem ponownie)

----------


## robertsz

Potrzebujesz czujke ruchu lub mikrofalową.
Szukaj czujki z wbudowanym wyłącznikiem zmierzchowym.
Koszt ~30-50zł.
Z wyjścia czujki napięcie podajesz na zwykły ściemniacz w którym ustalasz swoje 30% mocy.
Równolegle do całości montujesz wyłącznik. oświetlenia, wskazane aby to był wyłącznik schodowy.

Problemem będzie znalezienie zwykłego ściemniacza, niezwykłe potrzebują impulsu sterującego.
Wtedy dołączasz jeden wyłącznik czasowy, który formuje odpowiedni impuls.
Ściemniacz ~50-100zł.

Opis i schemat są proste w realizacji.
Odezwij się na priv (podaj @) to Ci wyślę odręczny schemat takiej instalacji.

----------


## netspiker

> Potrzebujesz czujke ruchu lub mikrofalową.
> Szukaj czujki z wbudowanym wyłącznikiem zmierzchowym.
> Koszt ~30-50zł.
> Z wyjścia czujki napięcie podajesz na zwykły ściemniacz w którym ustalasz swoje 30% mocy.
> Równolegle do całości montujesz wyłącznik. oświetlenia, wskazane aby to był wyłącznik schodowy.
> 
> Problemem będzie znalezienie zwykłego ściemniacza, niezwykłe potrzebują impulsu sterującego.
> Wtedy dołączasz jeden wyłącznik czasowy, który formuje odpowiedni impuls.
> Ściemniacz ~50-100zł.
> ...


Mnie też bardzo interesuje twój pomysł. Poproszę opis i schemat na priv: [email protected].
Z góry bardzo dziękuję  :Smile:

----------


## pejan

> hmm moja koncepcja polega na tym, że jak jest jasno wchodzę do kuchni i mam ochotę zapalić światło to robię to przyciskiem i lampy zapalają się na 100% mocy, czujka nie reaguje na moją obecność, gdy jest ciemno wchodzę do kuchni, łapie mnie czujka i zapala lampy na 30% po czym gasi je jak wyjdę (np po 15 sek), ale gdy w nocy chcę zapalić na 100% to naciskam klawisz i zapala mi się na 100% (gdy wychodzę to gaszę przyciskiem ponownie)


Temat już stary ale właśnie jestem na etapie projektu instalacji u siebie w domu. Jak Ci się sprawdza taki schemat. Na jakich podzespołąch to zrobić?

----------


## pawelmroz

Robert poddał dobry pomysł z tą czujką mikrofalową. Nie jest droga, za 30 zł można kupić już takie z nowocześniejszą technologią, dzięki której czujnik „widzi” przez cienkie ściany, szkło, plastik Można go schować w niewidocznym miejscu.

----------


## dendrytus

> można kupić już takie z nowocześniejszą technologią, dzięki której czujnik „widzi” przez cienkie ściany, szkło, plastik


KAŻDA czujka mikrofalowa OD ZAWSZE „widzi” przez cienkie ściany, szkło, plastik, więc gdzie ta nowocześniejsza technologia, panie marketingowiec z zacięciem do archeologi, ale nie do fizyki?

----------

